# Aberdeenshire Happy Hackers



## NaughtyNative (1 November 2014)

Hi I'm moving to Aberdeenshire in 6 weeks (Oldwhat,New Deer) and was wondering if there are any good forest rides/off road rides that are nearby,within 20 min drive of the area .. Possibly looking for people to plod along with too......Also still looking for 2nd hand field shelter...Thanks


----------



## spookypony (1 November 2014)

Look for the Facebook group "Grampian Ponies' Lonely Hearts Club"; it exists for people to find hacking buddies and the like. New Deer isn't far from Mintlaw with Aden Country Park, and the old Railway Line. Bennachie (brilliant hilly forestry hacking) a bit further, but not that far either. The local branch of SERC (endurance riders) runs lots of Pleasure Rides and more, and quite a few of them are up in that neck of the woods. We're a friendly lot; come say hi!


----------



## NaughtyNative (2 November 2014)

Thanks Spookypony will have a look at that page and thanks for all the info


----------



## Britestar (2 November 2014)

Also Haddo house is pretty nearby. Southside ride is good and beaches are within 20 miles.


----------



## NaughtyNative (2 November 2014)

Thanks Britestar looking forward to hopefully exploring all suggested areas eventually


----------



## Skipadeedooda (3 November 2014)

Adan Country Park, Delgaty Castle, White Cow woods (Old Deer). I'm in that area and still have a few places to explore so I'll let you know of any others I find, there's the Buchan a Railway line you can park and get on at Maud.


----------



## NaughtyNative (3 November 2014)

Thanks Skipadeedooda will have a look at Google maps for these places,appreciate all the info from everyone...Thank You


----------

